# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Koha...

## Mesnata

Mos e urre lotin, se ai bukur të shkëlqen në sytë e tu.
Mos mendo urrejtjen, se është më e rëndë se vdekja!
Mos dashuro gënjeshtrën, se ajo të vërbon!

S'mund të fajsosh kohën, për mëkatet e tua,
nuk të ndihmon urrejtja, njashtu dhe gënjeshtra,
nuk të ndihmon vetmia, njashtu dhe ardhmëria
andaj ktheju  realitetit...

Koha është e pamëshirshme, ndaj atyre që i nënshtron
por kënga e së vërtetës, mund ta mposht atë, andaj mësoje!
Në penën e dashurisë mund të luftosh kohën,
edhe pse ajo, çdo her mbetet e njejtë.

Mund të hysh në cakun e jetës edhe pse je larg saj.
Është mirë të jesh engimë, por e zgjidhshme.
Është mirë të jesh njeri, por duke iu përmbajtur kalendarit të jetës
Është mirë të fitosh, por jo me gënjeshtra...

Mos kërko mëshirë e as kthim, se pendimi është vrasja
Mos kërko atë që e humbë, sepse s'e gjen dot
Mos kërko lumturinë, se ajo mbeti në të kaluarën.
Mos kërko vetmin, se aty do t'fundosësh i tëri.

Mos kërko djepin ku aty qetësoje gënjeshtrat, se ai është thyer
Mos shiko kah qielli, se arku i syve tu, shigjeta të zeza mban!
Njeriu nuk mund të fik qiriun e jetës ashtu siç nuk mund ta ndezë,
Kaloje çdo pengesë jetësore, siç të pata thën njëhër:
Pa studiuar artin e jetës, nuk mundesh ta studijosh as dashurinë që e ndjen në vetvete''

*Mesnata*

----------


## StormAngel

E bukur.  :Lulja3:

----------


## Mesnata

*Bota ime*

Nuk e di sa më kuptojnë të tjerët
kur ju them, se bota ime është shumë e vogël
mendoj dhe jetoj për një numër të vogël,
të njerzve që i dua, për pak gjëra 
që më japin knaqësi dhe për pak
qëllime në jetë.

----------


## Mesnata

*Takim dhe urim*

Nëse ndonjëher në jetë do të takohemi,
do ta shtrij dorën si shokut të vjetër,
do t'ma zë fytin dhembja 
dhe kujtimi i së kaluarës...

Nuk dua të dij nëse më do akoma
ose dikush tjetër ekziston në jetën tënde,
prandaj, le ti ngrejm gotat
për ata të cilët tani dashurohen, 
le të jetojnë në paqe e lumturi
të cilët si patëm unë dhe ti...

----------


## Agim Doçi

Nëse plagë e vjetër arrnohet me një plagë të re
Pavioni i Dashurisë për ty nuk ekziston!
Nëse dashuria të thërret: - Ku je?!
Mëkatin e bën ti...dhe ai që mungon.

Nëse ngre dollinë me mikun e vjetër
për Paqen dhe Lumturinë e munguar
Gabon! Mos beso në dashuri tjetër
Se as në të parën s'ke qenë e dashuruar!

----------


## Dreri

*       *       *
Po heshtin rruget, pemet e lagura
trotuaret flene pa hapin tend
ka rene nje nate qytetit te larget
mendimi  ka humbur rrugen
pas hapit tend

Dhe pres stacioneve  pergjumur
mendimet kthehen kokulur si gjethe
gris perelinen e nates nje sirene
e trenit  te fundit qe iku
Ti nuk erdhe

----------


## Mesnata

> Nëse plagë e vjetër arrnohet me një plagë të re
> Pavioni i Dashurisë për ty nuk ekziston!
> Nëse dashuria të thërret: - Ku je?!
> Mëkatin e bën ti...dhe ai që mungon.
> 
> Nëse ngre dollinë me mikun e vjetër
> për Paqen dhe Lumturinë e munguar
> Gabon! Mos beso në dashuri tjetër
> Se as në të parën s'ke qenë e dashuruar!



Po të numrojmë plagët e dashurisë, 
shpirti na është bërë shoshë nga vrimat
ti vërtet je poet i Shqipërisë, 
...më duket se dashurisë ja njihke të gjithat kthinat!

Por labirinthi, i ndjenjës më të lashtë
për vehten time qënka i komplikuar
Zemra ime përher me afsh ka dashtë,
por gjysma tjetër, gjithmon më ka munguar.

Të faleminderit për ''replikën poetike''. 
Respektet e mija!

----------


## Mesnata

> *       *       *
> Po heshtin rruget, pemet e lagura
> trotuaret flene pa hapin tend
> ka rene nje nate qytetit te larget
> mendimi  ka humbur rrugen
> pas hapit tend
> 
> Dhe pres stacioneve  pergjumur
> mendimet kthehen kokulur si gjethe
> ...



Në stinën e vjeshtës bien ato gjethe
të pemëve të brishta, që prap lulëzojnë!
Unë vij nga pishnajat ku Dreri rrënqethet
çarçafi i dëborës i rri si mbulojë 

Gjurmët e tua në borën e virgjër
ndjellin pranverën që tej rri e strukur
ndaj maja e bjeshkës të duket e thinjur
halorët gjithë vitin, të gjelbërtën kanë ruajtur...

Qetësinë e mesnatës, sirenë e një treni
e ther veç qytetin si thikë brinjë në brinjë...
mëngjeset ju zgjojnë, Mesnatën e gjeni
tek end mbi gjergjef për ju dashurinë...

...dhe ja kalendarët me vitet e brishta
na lën si kujtim për çdo katër vjet
ditëlindjet... ditëdhimbjet në malet me pisha
kur lisi i vargut të Drerit më pret.

----------


## Dreri

*     *     *
Do  vrapoj sonte do shkoj ne male
 krahet e vargjeve per ty do i pres
Si engjell mesnate vjen nje sorkadhe
me syte e saj zjarrin e  ndez

Shkendijat ngjiten qiellit te endrres
nje Hene veshtron nga lart me xhelozi
fillon nje kenge e re ne buze te mesnates
nje burim i embel plot melodi

 Vitet tinez kane  ikur  si hije
Nje kenge deri ne fund asnjehere su kendua
dikush ndonjehere  dehet edhe pa pije
kete marrezi sonte ma lini mua

       *     *      *

----------


## Mesnata

Sa rrallë që sorkadhja, Princesha e Drerit
nga çifte e gjahtarëve, që befas qëllojnë
tek jep frymën e fundit dhe niset drejt territ
e ngreh paksa kokën dhe sytë i lotojnë

Vajton e trishtuar që ikën nga jeta
me sytë e malluar, sheh vehten në zi
dhe Drerin fisnik të zverdhur nga vjeshta
e bën më të ëmblin me bririn e tij...

Të dehur pa pirë, përse vallë mungojmë?!
kur hëna trishtuar lëshon dritë të zbehtë
rrethuar nga yjet Mesnatën kërkojnë,
rënkimet e Drerit, që priti një jetë?!


Mungojmë me sa duket se gotën e parë
e pijmë ne me fund... ngase dashurojmë,
të pirë a po esull, dy sojesh të ndarë
me këngën në buzë vet vehten vajtojmë

Kështu pa kuptuar, një Drerë në Mesnatë
kërkon nëpër qiell veç yllin e tij
me vargun e ëmbël, me shpirtin e thatë
harron që në tokë ka plot dashuri.

----------


## macia_blu

kjo eshte tema me e bukur e forumit keto dite.
sinqerisht iu pergezoj per vargjet .
Mesnate , je kaq e rrjedhshme dhe kaq e natyrshme. URIME!

----------


## Mesnata

> kjo eshte tema me e bukur e forumit keto dite.
> sinqerisht iu pergezoj per vargjet .
> Mesnatë



Na vijnë nga legjendat, përrallat e lashta
miljona mesazhe për vetë mirësinë,
maçokët dhe macet tërë jetën i drashta
mirënjohje për ty... dhe Mace edhe Lindë... (lol)

U bë temë e bukur mes Drerit fisnik 
dhe unë Mesnata, që ''drita'' më lodhi
tek unë papritur më erdhi si mik
me vargjet e tija, drejt vargut më hodhi  :Lulja3:

----------


## Mjellma

Mesant e dashur,
Ju kam përcjell prej ditës së parë kur keni shkruar prezentimin e juaj ne forum.
Populli i Kosoves ka qen per keto 50 vite i shtypur nga e drejta ti shpreh ndenjat pa marre parasysh nga cila planet vijn ato ndenja...e shkruva kete sepse cdo ndenje eshte planet ne vete.
Ne keto pese vitet e fundit populli i Kosoves ka pas nje ngjalle nga nje vdekje komatike.Po ne kete pese vite ka edhe shume poet e poetesha te reja...

Mesnate ne vargjet e juaj shof gershetim te bukur ndenjash qe mua me kthejn ne jete nga nje vdekje klinike.

Ju falem nderit per knaqesin qe gjej duke ju lexuar juve edhe Drenit.

Më shume admirim
Mjellma

----------


## Dreri

*     *      *
Dimri ka ardhe me netet e gjata
me kristale akulli agimi zgjohet
Oret  vrapojne per tek mesnata
 ku sotshmja me te nesermen takohet

Kam kujtuar sot drenushen diten per diell
cudi sa gjate me paska munguar
Nje dore zemre lehtas me ndjell
kur zbres trotuareve  i trishte, i hutuar

 kalimtaret e rastit ndrojtshem sodis
sy, balluke, buzkuqe zonja mondane
mendimin tek drenusha prap se prap e nis
ku me pret nje e qeshur si magji zane

    *      *       *

----------


## Mesnata

> Mesant e dashur,
> Mesnate ne vargjet e juaj shof gershetim te bukur ndenjash qe mua me kthejn ne jete nga nje vdekje klinike.
> 
> Ju falem nderit per knaqesin qe gjej duke ju lexuar juve edhe Drenit.
> 
> Më shume admirim
> Mjellma


Mjellmë e dashur, 
Në liqenin e jetës, Mjellmat janë Princeshat e bukuris liqenore. Jan shkruar shumë vepra për Mjellmat, duke filluar nga ''liqeni i Mjellmave'' dhe deri tek pikturat e famshme a po baletët moderne ku ai që më ka tronditur ishte ''Vdekja e Mjellmës''.
Ti ke riardhur në jetë, sepse do ishte tragjike dhe e dhimbshme, ndarja nga ne, ikja nga jeta e një shpirtit të mirë fisnik, dhe të bukur që ti e shpreh në mesazhin e përzemërt për mua. Po të dedikoj katër vargje  :buzeqeshje: 

I dua liqenet dhe ujrat e qeta
ashtu si dhe detin me dallgë e me valë
i dua dhe ujrat që zbresin nga bjeshka
më shumë se çdo gjë - MJELLMËN E BARDHË

Mesnata

----------


## Mesnata

> *     *      *
> 
> Kam kujtuar sot drenushen diten per diell
> cudi sa gjate me paska munguar
> Nje dore zemre lehtas me ndjell
> kur zbres trotuareve  i trishte, i hutuar
> 
> 
> 
>     *      *       *



Kape ditën tënde mos e mbyt atë me lot
dhe trishtimin tutje flake sepse malli nuk vjen kot
merr rrezet e diellit, që në shpirt të ngrohin shumë
në Mesnatë të hënës, se aty jam unë...

----------


## bajko

suksese mesnata...



*kur të thinjesh*

kur të thinjesh 
më thirr
të ta laj shpirtin

----------


## Mesnata

Në maj malesh thinjët bora shekullore
askush nuk kujtohet atë t'a ''laj''
kur të thinjëm unë, do të marr për dore
kujtimet rinore... dhe ankthet e saj...

Por kur të thinjësh ti Bajko miku im,
thuam kush do vij të të marr për dore
ti e di se dielli në çast borën shkrin
dhe të gjithë fëmijët e han akullore.

----------


## Dreri

*     *     *
Te ndjeva prane meje si "zane kosove"
mbi nje enderr te vjeter hypur mbi kale
a me merr me vete me dergo nder kroje
te shuaj kete etje, te shuaj kete zjarr

Me ler tek gjeraqinat ti o zana ime
nje shpirt per ty si kroi gurgullon
lerme  te mbytem ne cmendurine time
pas zanes se bukur ne mesnaten e vone

agimi ne u zgjofte si fytyre e qeshur
e ujrat si argjend do shkelqejne neper vale
dites i ruhet zana ime e veshur
vjen nates se vone me vellon e bardhe

----------


## Mesnata

Çikat e Kosovës me vello të bardhë
Nisen nuse bjeshkve larg, bile shumë larg
Lotët u pikojnë sepse ndjejnë shumë mallë
Malli që veç digjet në çdo strofë e varg

Thuam ku të shkoj, të gjej gjeraqinat
Thuam ku të vij të të them dy fjalë?!
Lermë mik i dashur se nga gjithë makinat
Më pëlqen më shumë Taksija e bardhë


A nuk e ke parë kur martohen çikat
zbresin shkallët nuset, bile derdhin lot
qajnë motrat vëllezrit, e gjëmojnë muzikat
Merre vesht ti Dreri, se nuset qajnë kot!

Ato shkojnë me lule, dhe me krushk të parë
Gëzon farë e fisi dhe çdo ëndërr zgjohet
E në ballë të krushqëve Flamuri shqiptarë
Plastë kush derdhë dy lot, ditën që martohet!

Mos më thir të lutem ditën e martesës
Se do ta heq vellon e ta prish traditën
Se jam çikë Kosove dhe nuk e prish besën
Do të puth mes dasmës, krushqit do t'habiten

Bani mirë "hesapet" se  je Dré në Male
Kjo është dasma jonë, dasma virtuale
Se do kesh "shpenzime", do gëzoj katuni...
Do na vijnë si krushqë i gjithë Forumi!

----------

